# My dad's Accutron



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

I recently acquired my dad's Bulova Accutron watch, and I'm planning to have it restored. It hasn't run in quite a few years, and it's been in a box at my mother's house since he passed away 17 years ago.

I found a website run by someone who claims to have purchased all the old Accutron parts inventory and specializes in these particular watches. This heirloom is extremely precious to me, and I'm nervous about shipping it off. The Only Bulova Recommended Accutron Watchmakers 25+ Years is based out of Kill Devil Hills, NC and they answered my email promptly.

I wonder if anyone here has had any dealings with them? I have no reason to believe they are not reputable, but as I mentioned this watch has so much value to me personally that I'm just nervous to send it away.


----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

I see the link I put in my message has changed, which indicates that service provider is obviously known to the site, or perhaps a sponsor... which makes me feel better about it already.

I would still love to hear people's opinions, or if you know anything about this watch please chime in.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

pwnzor said:


> I see the link I put in my message has changed, which indicates that service provider is obviously known to the site, or perhaps a sponsor... which makes me feel better about it already.
> 
> I would still love to hear people's opinions, or if you know anything about this watch please chime in.


I don't believe either of those assumptions are correct.

I'm in NC and I've never heard of Old Father Time in Kill Devil Hills.


----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

CMSgt Bo said:


> I'm in NC and I've never heard of Old Father Time in Kill Devil Hills.


...which is exactly why I'm posting here to find out more about them. Their website design is severely lacking, but in reading the content the proprietor(s) claim to have bought up all the remaining Accutron parts at some point, and even been trained by (insert name of prominent Bulova person, which I can't recall)

They have a decent number of restored watches for sale, along with some bands and other things. If this was any other watch, if it wasn't _THIS WATCH.... _it would have been sent off already.
_







_

I'm on a few other forums using this same software, and when you put in a url, it automatically embeds a hyperlink into the message which is pretty standard, but if the website you link to is a sponsor or founding member or what have you, then it changes the hyperlink to read the name of the business or whatever text that entity has selected to represent it's business.

Anybody else here ever heard of this outfit?


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Run away from Oldfathertime as fast as you can.


----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

minuteman62 said:


> Run away from Oldfathertime as fast as you can.


Would you care to elaborate on that statement?


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Have you read their "ESTIMATED" repair costs. They are the most outrageous overpriced repair business in the USA. FYI: An average accutron repair generally cost between $125.00-$300. These guys charge on average over $700+. They have had this reputation for years. I attached a sales bill someone posted. Seriously. $1000.00 for a repair.........  They used to have a Virginia address but even this invoice shows both North Carolina and Billing from Virginia. What's up with that? Like I said. Run away fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Website Repair Costs.


----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

Price notwithstanding... did they do good work?



minuteman62 said:


> An average accutron repair generally cost between $125.00-$300


Can you recommend a reputable place to have my watch checked out in the Atlanta area, or even a place I can send it and not get bent over on the price?


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

I haven't had any of my accutrons restored in the US in years. I send all mine to Thailand. But there have been quite a few people that are using Chris Radek (US based Accutron guy)(Link below).

The Time Guy Chris Radek Link


----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

I will check him out, thank you!


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Another endorsement for Thailand. Rob Berkavicius did an amazing job with my uncle's 60s Accutron for about $150. Just be forewarned that international shipping is painfully slow right now.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

pwnzor said:


> ...but if the website you link to is a sponsor or founding member or what have you, then it changes the hyperlink to read the name of the business or whatever text that entity has selected to represent it's business.


I'm the site Admin and I'm telling you this business is not now, nor has it ever been a Sponsor nor a founding member on WatchUSeek.


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not sure if he has messed with these divers, but I have had a member here (@BenchGuy) Paul service about 3 of my accutrons. I was very happy with his service and prices. You might PM him and see what he says.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

What CMSgtBo said in his posts.
As far as what "the site" says, ANYONE can create a website and claim anything. They can even link to fake reviews, etc. Not a problem at all.

I suggest you find someone else and do a LOT repeat LOT of homework before you send that watch to anyone.

I was burned by a local so-called "Omega expert" who knew nothing more about vintage Omegas' other than cleaning/timing. Other than that he could not have repaired a flashlight that had a burned out bulb. What a mess, and I learned at that point the value of "doing your homework" first.

Don't get burned, especially with a valued / sentimental piece such as yours.


----------



## Flip2Grail (Sep 11, 2017)

I personally purchased and sold the nicest Accutron Astonaut earlier this year. It was basically New Old Stock and had not run since 1983. 
I sent it to Ernie at StarFindings.com , he is located in New Jersey.
I found his prices to be quite reasonable and his turn around time was excellent. The new owner is very pleased and I wouldn’t hesitate to use Ernie in the future for any Accutron needs.


----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

Thanks to everyone for the helpful replies. I'm sure glad I found this forum before I did anything with this watch.


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

I sent mine there for an estimate last year. My late father's Accutron 218 is in terrible condition. They quoted $2,200 for complete overhaul, including replacing the coil assembly (only with purchase of full restoration), center wheel and pinion, restoration of the dial, hands, and gold case, etc. I had to decline. Just too costly. Although I didn't use them, they were responsive and sent my watch back without delay. You may want to check budget Accutron service in Michigan. They recently performed a service in my Omega 300hz electric watch and I was pleased. In fact, may source a new Accutron movement and send it to them to install in my father's old Accutron case.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Cappyab said:


> I sent mine there for an estimate last year. My late father's Accutron 218 is in terrible condition. *They quoted $2,200 for complete overhaul*, including replacing the coil assembly (only with purchase of full restoration), center wheel and pinion, restoration of the dial, hands, and gold case, etc. I had to decline. Just too costly.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


?Just when I thought $1000.00 was outrageous you post that. My goodness. That's crazy!!!!

Here is a 14kt Gold 1961 Accutron before restoration and after restoration. Rob B in Thailand did this restoration. The *total cost *of the restoration was $205.00 (including movement and case restoration).


----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

minuteman62 said:


> ust when I thought $1000.00 was outrageous you post that. My goodness. That's crazy!!!!


Considering that I can buy another -almost- identical watch in working condition for $500-$800, I can't see spending $2k+ to restore one.

I'll be reaching out to these various contacts and see where the road leads.


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

bsshog40 said:


> I'm not sure if he has messed with these divers, but I have had a member here (@BenchGuy) Paul service about 3 of my accutrons. I was very happy with his service and prices. You might PM him and see what he says.


Thanks for the kind words. Have serviced the 666 Divers with no problems.
Best regards, BG


----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

BenchGuy said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Have serviced the 666 Divers with no problems.
> Best regards, BG


Sending you a PM now.


----------



## Michael5959 (Jun 7, 2010)

I sent my 1960 Accutron 214 off to Martin Marcus at accutron214.com for complete restoration many years ago. He did a great job & id recommend him without hesitation.
Mike


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Michael5959 said:


> I sent my 1960 Accutron 214 off to Martin Marcus at accutron214.com for complete restoration many years ago. He did a great job & id recommend him without hesitation.
> Mike


The last time I visited his website, he was completing Accutron repairs already at his facility but not taking any new business due to Covid.

Martin Marcus Accutron214 Covid Notice.


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Rob B. in Thailand restored 2 Accutrons for me, including parts and a new coil for one, and it cost me about $300 for both of them _together_. And he was quick about it too.

Send it to Thailand.


----------



## hgelperin (Nov 8, 2020)

Had an heirloom piece serviced by Ernie at starfindings very recently after a local watchmaker informed me that it was a "dead watch". Ernie had it back to me in 2 weeks for $190. Communication was good, but he seems to not reply to emails promptly so talking on the phone is your best bet.

Good luck with your service!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snocrvr (Mar 18, 2020)

I recently had two Accutrons serviced by Rob Berkavicius in Thailand ([email protected]). (My father's 1964 on the left, and my 1969 college graduation gift from my parents on the right. Neither had run since the 1970's.) I totally agree with the others who endorse Rob. A pleasure to deal with. Good communicator. Very fair prices. ($325 for servicing both, including parts.) Since I got them back from Rob, they are keeping perfect time. If you really search for Accutron service, the positive comments about Rob are overwhelming. I was worried about shipping my Accutrons to Thailand, but with Rob's help, the shipping was easy, reliable and inexpensive.


----------



## Justin77 (Dec 8, 2020)

minuteman62 said:


> 😱Just when I thought $1000.00 was outrageous you post that. My goodness. That's crazy!!!!
> 
> Here is a 14kt Gold 1961 Accutron before restoration and after restoration. Rob B in Thailand did this restoration. The *total cost *of the restoration was $205.00 (including movement and case restoration).
> 
> View attachment 15518595


man thats attention to detail, beautiful watch.Im looking for someone to restore a accutron devil diver Iinherited from my great grandfather. How long did this take?


----------



## Ferry Sue (Apr 1, 2021)

mozo said:


> Rob B. in Thailand restored 2 Accutrons for me, including parts and a new coil for one, and it cost me about $300 for both of them _together_. And he was quick about it too.
> 
> Send it to Thailand.


Yesterday, we tried to email Rob B in Thailand and the emails did not go through. Any idea what's up or how to contact Rob?


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

Ferry Sue said:


> Yesterday, we tried to email Rob B in Thailand and the emails did not go through. Any idea what's up or how to contact Rob?


I too sent my Accutron Deep Sea to Rob Berkavicius <[email protected]>
Usually takes him about a day to respond, sometimes longer and Thailand is 10 hours ahead depending on your time zone. Last time I spoke with him he was working on two other Accutron's before he getting to mine. He may just be busy.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Resend the email. He’s pretty good about getting back to you. Ask about turn around time, and how many are in the queue ahead of you. I’ve had to wait a while, but he does watches quickly. He does keep them running for a while to ensure the timing has held. The longest part is transit time, not necessarily the amount of time it takes him to service a watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghariyaan (May 20, 2021)

What's curious to me is that Rob, on his website, lists Old Father Time as one of the US based dealers he recommends for buying Spaceview watches, while some folks here expressed reservations about working with them. 

As someone else here also asked, barring the prices they charge, is there any other reason not to buy a watch from them? I'm interested in purchasing a Spaceview 214 for my collection, and of course I'm interested in buying the most original, best condition specimen possible.


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

While I haven’t purchased anything from them, I also haven’t heard anything that would give me pause. (They were nice and professional when I sought a repair estimate.)


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

OP. I'll save you some time. Rob B is the best. He is the undisputed king of 214 service. Stop mucking about and follow his instructions for service. He has done several hundred if not thousands of 214s. Run (not walk) away from Old Father Time and Bob Piker. Martin Marcus does good work but he is overpriced. Chris Radek is good and in the USA and he just did a service for me ($165). I used him for this service only because Rob B was having some shipping issues and delays. Star Findings has a good reputation. Go to watchtalkforums and the Accutron-Bulova page and do a search for opinions of service and the quality of Rob Bs work. I am not a shill for Rob and have never used him (but will soon). But I was a noob too (1999ish) and wasted some money on getting my dads 214 working before I learned about who to trust and how much is fair and reasonable. Good luck.


----------



## Wolfephoto (Nov 1, 2018)

If you’re intent on keeping it the US I would recommend Chris Radek. He lives here in Lincoln like I do and does very good work. He’s very responsive.


----------



## Stu47 (Jun 22, 2020)

Wolfephoto said:


> If you're intent on keeping it the US I would recommend Chris Radek. He lives here in Lincoln like I do and does very good work. He's very responsive.


I second that


----------

